# HELP!!! Cat is peeing on my stove



## Rex_cat_lover (Jul 7, 2004)

This is very strange and has only happened the past few nights. During the day (I work from home) Sasha (she) does not even jump on a counter. The past few nights she has been peeing in the back right hand burner of the stove. She has never done anything like this before. Her behavior seems completely normal. One thing is that I have not completely replaced the litter for a couple of months now. I do scoop it often. We have two cats. Male - Zack (sort of bullies Sasha a little).

Any ideas as to what to do? I will be changing the litter today. 

I have a wireless camera that I am going to take to the kitchen tonight to see if I can catch the act. 

Rex


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

> One thing is that I have not completely replaced the litter for a couple of months now.


Replacing the litter is the first thing you have to do. But there is more. Get_ two_ more brand new, open type litter boxes (NO hood). You have 2 cats, so you need one box per cat + one.

Replace the litter at least once every three weeks.

Take special care with placing the boxes. Location is all important. Post back if you need more information on this.



> Male - Zack (sort of bullies Sasha a little).


Here is your second possible reason for why this is going on. 
So the bullying will have to be stopped. 

How old are the kitties and how long have they been together?

No need to try to catch her in the act. That will be of no help at all. 

As a safety precaution please take her to the vet for a complete urinalysis to make sure a urinary problem is not involved in the behavior.


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

I am wondering if it is even Sasha...You said she doesn't even jump on the counter, you may want to make sure it is not Zack. Either way I agree with Meowmie.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

If you only have 1 box....there could be alot of litterbox ambushing taking place.


----------



## Rex_cat_lover (Jul 7, 2004)

*no infection*

Well, on Sunday I took Zack outside. Sasha doesn't usually like to go outside b/c she is too timid, but she meowed at the door so I let her out. She sniffed around at the plants and after a few minutes she peed. She has never done this before. Sunday night we took her some treats down by the litter boxes( we have two that are side-by side) to let her know the litter was nice and fresh. She growled and ran away. No pee in any unusual places on Monday morning, but this morning there was pee on the stove again. We took a sample into the vet and there is no uti. So last night we put our web cam on the litter box. What we caught on tape is Sasha going into the litter box, Zack sneaking up on her and then as she is ready to exit the litter box he attacks her. We have had Zack for almost a year and he has sort of bullied her the whole time. It is actually a lot better than it used to be. I wish she would stand up to him. One time she swatted him in the eye and he got an infection. That made him stay away from her for a little while, but she hasn't stood up to him since. Does anyone have any experience with Feliway or other calming type remedies. Our vet has one that he can give us that cost about $15/month. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks! This is very frustrating and I feel bad for Sasha. She looks very stressed lately.


----------



## quarterhorsemom (Oct 22, 2005)

*my cat too*

I have a one year old female cat who started doing that. she will use the cat box, then the back of the couch, the stove etc. She has just started this in the last two months. she is spayed, has no UTI and has nothing to bother her. 
I am disgusted and lost to say the least. I cant get rid of her because 
1) she is part of the family
2) Why pass the problem on to someone else
3) I can always make her an outdoor cat (which makes me feel crappy because she has been a housecat for a year, and I dont think it would be fair)

I have tried hiding it all from my hubby because she would be gone in a heart beat if he knew. I am just worn out from trying to keep up with her. Its really frusterating because she will and does use her cat box as well.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

The biggest help I have found for a cat that won't use a litter box is to make sure to keep it clean DAILY. To help with the expense, I only put a little litter in the box since I know I will be dumping it about every day or so. But if there is a bullying problem and the cat looks stressed, try separating them for a few days and see if that helps. That might help to narrow the problem down some and see if it is the LITTER BOX or the BULLYING that is the problem.


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

I realize that this is really only just a band-aid suggestion, doesn't really "solve" the problem, but to keep the kitty from peeing in the burner, you might see if any of your nearby department stores carry those little metal burner covers--they usually come in a set of 4 and are very inexpensive.


----------

